# Hey Are Some New Picts!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Well i just though i would take a few picts of my reds. They are getting so big and they love to eat everything. Its great i can't wait to be making my own videos. They are going to eat some mouse ass.

Croz
























look at bitty he is looking at you! mmmm dinner!








look at all 6 of them so cute!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cute little guys. how long have you had them?

Joe


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

about 3 months i got them at .5" and they are 2.5-3.5" now they are great


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lookin good man!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Lookin good


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

very very nice


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea they are awsome and very aggresive and they really hate when the pleco trys to eat any of the left over food if there is any. they will steal it right out of his mouth its funny. awe i love them little guys.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice piranhas


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, they are getting big quick. I remember when you posted the pic of your initial set up and they were sitting near the powerhead. Just a few more months and they'll be huge.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea and then i can feed them that pot belly pig that has been walking around my lfs like he runs sh*t. hahaha not really but you will definatly be seeing some kick ass vids from me in the next few months.


----------

